# My scorpion tries to escape every night.



## Anonymity82 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am new to the arachnid world and recently bought a Black Emperor Scorpion. I leave him alone for the most part and have been advised to not over humidify his tank so I spray a couple times a day and he has plenty of water. He has eaten a few crickets a week but lately he has not been as interested in food. Every night since I got him (with the exception of a couple) he has just relentlessly tried to climb up the corners of the tank. The tank I have him in now is about a 4 gallon critter tank but he is only about 3-4 inches long. I am just wondering why he would try to climb out every night. I feel kind of bad for him because I am not sure what he wants. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## AzJohn (Aug 13, 2011)

This species does better with higher humidity. You don't want it soaking wet but damp is a good thing for them. They come from a high humidity environment so it is good for them The other thing is this species is a deep burrower and can use a good six inches of substrate. I only mentionit because you didn't say if it can burry itself.

John


----------



## Michiel (Aug 13, 2011)

oooooooooomg,

here we go again.....that is normal! What would you do? sit in a corner and accept your caged?:biggrin::biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks. I have him in about 3 inches and created a little tunnel with a cardboard tube under the substrate and he has burrowed himself all the way in the back while eating but he is back in the corners. I spray 2-3 times a day but it seems to dry out fast. I have a a heater on one far end of the tank instead of lights or anything because everything I read said they prefer the dark. Any recommendations as to how to keep the tank humid longer? Thanks again.

---------- Post added 08-13-2011 at 12:19 PM ----------

I have thought about that. I mean do i expect him to just sit there and do absolutely nothing? Even I try to climb up the corners every once in a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michiel (Aug 13, 2011)

Sounds like he's doing fine  No worries.

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks that helps. I was reading the other person's post who was having similar, but worse problems with theirs and I feel a little better about my scorpion. I still feel kind of bad for them though.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 14, 2011)

Spraying that many times a day can be a task, you could also poor water
directly on the substrate. Make sure	the heater is working correct....
Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 14, 2011)

It's strange, but he seems to avoid the moistened substrate. I've read and been told I should avoid too much moisture because this will lead to mold and subsequently mites.


----------



## Michiel (Aug 14, 2011)

It does not avoid the humid area,it prefers the dry part at the moment. There is a difference

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Michiel (Aug 14, 2011)

Btw if you are new to keeping scorpions,stick to the caresheets on this site

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok thanks. I have read many care sheets and they are basically very similar but things concerning the humidity and temp often vary.


----------



## SentinelPokie (Aug 14, 2011)

just a suggestion, I think you should aid the burrow with a pvc pipe rather than a cardboard tube because with damp substrate you are bound to get mold at some point

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 14, 2011)

That's a good idea. I'm not sure where to get a 5 inch piece but definitely a good idea. I'm actually planning on doing a 2 week scooping and cardboard change schedule. I'll see how that plays out. I also have a decent amount of substrate over the cardboard tube so when I spray hopefully it won't absorb too much liquid.


----------



## shebeen (Aug 15, 2011)

Your substrate should be moist from top to bottom.  If your cardboard tube is dry, you don't have enough moisture.  I would lose the cardboard tube altogether.  It's eventually going to rot or mold.   Adequately packed coco fiber or peat moss or other suitable substrate will hold burrows just fine.  You can retain humidity by covering between 2/3 to 3/4 of the top of your tank with plastic wrap.  Ideal conditions for an emperor are around 85% humidity and 85F.  As long as you're within +/- 5 of these numbers, you'll be fine.  Analog humidity gauges are often inaccurate.  If you can squeeze one or two drops of water from your substrate, your humidity is ok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe I'll get him a half log from Petsmart. I've read that too much moisture isn't good either. It is probably too dry. He has been eating and acting normally from what I have seen with the way I've been keeping it. Maybe I'll take everything out and spray the substrate and stir it up and keep that going until it's all wet. I could also just pour water directly on the substrate I have heard.


----------



## shebeen (Aug 17, 2011)

Thoroughly moistening your substrate would be an excellent idea.  Also, tamp it down with the bottom of a beer bottle, or something similar, so it will hold a burrow.  I typically add substrate in layers, about 2 inches at a time, tamping down each layer until I get the depth I want.  

Many people employ a false bottom in their enclosures to keep moisture in the substrate.  It's just a layer of aquarium gravel that holds a shallow (~1 inch) reservoir of water.  The water seeps into the substrate from the bottom up through capillary action.   You refill the reservoir once a week or so via a fill tube that runs through the substrate into the gravel.  It eliminates the need for daily misting/watering.  If you search for "false bottom", you should find several examples.  Just something to consider if you're going to redo your enclosure.

A word of warning about those log hides: they will readily develop mold on the inside surface.  You're better off using cork bark, or for something a little less expensive, a broken terra cotta flower pot.  Good luck.


----------

